# Waterproof Dog Blankets - Merry Christmas!!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Waterproof dog blankets are on sale at Schneider's. Just thought that might be a good gift to a rescue/shelter for Christmas!

http://www.sstack.com/shopping/product/d...tm_medium=email


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

My friend Laura has a couple of these for her farm dogs, and they are really nice quality.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Schneider is a good brand. 200g is what I put on my horses but with a higher grade at 1200. If there are shelters that have dogs outside, or rescues, this would be a great donation. Or even if they are inside but older and hard to keep warm, the lightweight or fleece would be great too.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh - I thought they were actual blankets. Anyone have a good source for blankets backed with plastic for putting on the ground? My senior likes to sit in the damp grass and I would like a picnic type blanket he can sit on without the damp seeping through. They used to have them at a local market but they were discontinued.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What about something like a cargo liner?
http://www.sstack.com/shopping/product/d...ord=dog+blanket

I think there is another horse/tack supply place that has something like you're describing. I'll look in my mags when I get home. Maybe it was Dover.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

That looks interesting - thanks!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

The Dream Blankets look nice.

These horse coolers usually lie flat & are likely sturdier fabric.


----------

